
7 Reasons Why Web Apps Fail - danw
http://bokardo.com/archives/7-reasons-why-web-apps-fail/
======
naish
Also includes a follow up with 7 more reasons...
http://bokardo.com/archives/7-more-reasons-why-web-apps-fail/

